# Cold smoking bacon.... Too cold?



## terrymn (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm about to put a cured slab (Todd's recipe) of pork belly into the smoker.  Current outside temp is 25* - which will dip to around 19* later this morning before we rise to a balmy 37* sometime in the afternoon (yes, I know, the weather sucks here).

The AMNPS 5x8 should raise the IT of my MES by 20* or so - I'm wondering if ~ 55* to 80* is ok, or if I should set the smoker at 100*?  Thoughts?  I'm planning on a 10 to 12 hour smoke...

Thanks!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2013)

TerryMN said:


> I'm about to put a cured slab (Todd's recipe) of pork belly into the smoker.  Current outside temp is 25* - which will dip to around 19* later this morning before we rise to a balmy 37* sometime in the afternoon (yes, I know, the weather sucks here).
> 
> The AMNPS 5x8 should raise the IT of my MES by 20* or so - I'm wondering if ~ 55* to 80* is ok, or if I should set the smoker at 100*?  Thoughts?  I'm planning on a 10 to 12 hour smoke...
> 
> Thanks!


You will be fine.  I try to keep mine around 70⁰ and when using the AMNPS, smoke for 72 hours continuously.

T


----------



## terrymn (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> You will be fine.  I try to keep mine around 70⁰ and when using the AMNPS, smoke for 72 hours continuously.
> 
> T


Thanks!  I pre-warmed to 100 (and then shut the heater off), and it seems to be holding in the high 60s...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2013)

TerryMN said:


> Thanks!  I pre-warmed to 100 (and then shut the heater off), and it seems to be holding in the high 60s...


Let us know how it turns out.  Let it rest a couple days after the smoke.

T


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> You will be fine.  I try to keep mine around 70⁰ and when using the AMNPS, smoke for 72 hours continuously.
> 
> T


My neighbor would go Nuts if I smoked 72 hours straight! Apartment living SUCKS!!!...JJ


----------



## terrymn (Apr 20, 2013)

Heh - 72 would be nice but mine is going to have to settle for around 11 or 12 in the smoker - I have about 3" of pellets left in the last line of the AMNPS, and will pull when that goes out.  After that the heat goes on and I'm trying out Scarbelly's smoked almond recipe, tweaked a bit hotter with some of my hell dust.  It's finally sunny - and 36 - which feels like 76 after the past two weeks of snow, so I'm smoking all day today.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Will take some pics today and tomorrow after slicing / frying and post the Q-View.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 20, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> My neighbor would go Nuts if I smoked 72 hours straight! Apartment living SUCKS!!!...JJ


Does your bathroom have an exhaust fan? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Just thinking JJ.


----------



## terrymn (Apr 21, 2013)

Success - hacked, packed, and whacked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















bacon_sliced.jpg



__ terrymn
__ Apr 21, 2013


















bacon_packed.jpg



__ terrymn
__ Apr 21, 2013


















bacon_fried.jpg



__ terrymn
__ Apr 21, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking good Terry, good job, enjoy

T


----------

